# Grandsons Bank



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is a bank i built yesterday for my grandson, now i hace to build all 4 of them one. As you can see i built this out of oak, i really don't remember the dimensions just right off. This was a simple project but i must say the door is a little high i think. If i have posted in the wromg place let me know, this is my first time posting a picture. Thank for looking and comments are welcome.

Jim


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent job Jim!! 
Personally I like the dimensions. Kinda gives it a bank vault look. The name plate is a great touch. I may have to steal your idea on that. Good work...

The thread is fine right where ya put it. 

bill


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good !! I need to use a few of the old Post Office box doors I have. another good idea. I like the hight and the name plate across the top.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Jim.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Excellent built. 



_____________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

He will have it for his lifetime and remember when he got it.


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Bank*

Thanks for the nice replies, now to build 3 more, i love it!!!!!

Jim


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jim......great job and great idea. I don't have anything like the mailbox door you used. Any idea where I can get something like that?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Old mailbox doors are always available on Ebay, some good deals, some not so much, so shop around. I've also seen them quite often on several of the other woodworking forums...I fancy the ones that the combination lock still works



chessnut2 said:


> Jim......great job and great idea. I don't have anything like the mailbox door you used. Any idea where I can get something like that?


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Door*

I can't remember just where i got mine but i had ordered 2 from Penn Stste and they had to be cleaned, man that was a job, and i still have them i think. I kept looking and found them already cleaned. Sorry i can't remember where i got them. Best to just do a Google search. Ebay does have them already clean, $45.00 each. Thay have different styles also. Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice job Jim, I may have to build some for grandkids


----------



## stgard (Apr 30, 2012)

it looks good, It would be a good project to build for the grandkids, any idea where one could get plans.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Well built and a heirloom, that is for sure. Question is did you include David's Chilton - "The Wealthy Barber" inside the vault?


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't have any plans, i just started building it to the size i thought looked right. Glad you like it. Just eye-ball the size of cuts compared to the size of the door. I guess what i'm saying is perportion, if that makes sense.

Jim


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

no i didn't think about "The Wealthy Barber", maybe i should have.

Jim


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the reply, you don't need a couple more doors would you?

Jim


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If it's still in print, "The Richest Man in Babylon" is another great "savings" book.


----------



## LiLRdWgn (Dec 31, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Old mailbox doors are always available on Ebay, some good deals, some not so much, so shop around. I've also seen them quite often on several of the other woodworking forums...I fancy the ones that the combination lock still works


I've had good luck with e-bay. I've bought 20 or so, on e-bay. You just have to be careful. They go in spells as far a pricing. It is getting harder to find the combination type. My dad got a whole bank of them from a small town that was rebuilding to Post Office. Right now the price of brass does make it harder to find the older ones. A neat build is the Old Mail Truck Bank. Plans for it should be easy enough. Just goggle "Old Mail Truck Bank and it should come right up. Plans are free. 
I have a real odd one, it has 2 combination knobs on it.


----------



## theartist09 (Feb 9, 2011)

Once again, thanks again for the kind remarks. I have 3 of the combination doors but they have to be cleaned, i'd love to let them go at a deal if anyone wanted them. Thanks again and Happy New 
Year to all.

Jim


----------

